# Anangel Destiny



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Greek bulk carrier *ANANGEL DESTINY * arriving at Clydeport on the 9th March 2005


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Very good Bob ,as you know my intrest of B/C,she is Hyunday built 1995 with
a great number of sisters/soimilars.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for that Tanker, plenty more to come.


----------

